# Flaking of Skin Around Hoof



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Trimming hoves yesterday, we noticed really dry, flaky, skin around just one hoof:

[attachment=0:jy1p9k8d]IMG_2555.JPG[/attachment:jy1p9k8d]

It didn't seem to be bothersome, we brushed it a bit and the skin (and hair) just kept flaking off.

Any ideas what this could be (and how or if we should treat it)?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks like foot scald, which is caused by the same bacteria as hoof rot. Its treatment is the same. A topical application of Koppertox or you can dip the foot in a footbath of zinc sulfate.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Rex said:


> It looks like foot scald, which is caused by the same bacteria as hoof rot. Its treatment is the same. A topical application of Koppertox or you can dip the foot in a footbath of zinc sulfate.


Thanks, Rex. I will begin treating as for hoof rot and see if it improves.


----------

